# pigeons on vacation??



## pigeonhappy (Nov 12, 2004)

being that my pigeon friend has been so social and well adapted to life with the talking monkeys.....

i was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on talking them on camping trips...i will sometimes go to "events" where i will camp for a week or so.....would a pigeon adapt to such a thing...or would that just mess up its little head???


ph


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Your pij would probably be stressed out if you left him home alone for a week. I vote to take him along but I took a fish on vacation once so you probably want someone elses opinion.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ph,

I found an old thread with members discussing taking their birds on little trips, vacations and what-not. You will probably enjoy reading it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7567

Bon voyage! (LOL)
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Take a pigeon to work day?*

 Well that proves that there is not a dog-gone thing the matter with ME!  I have actually been considering taking my pigeon to the office some day to share with others, but thought it may be better to save it for a Sunday when there is are no "higher ups" that may consider it _inappropriate _ _activity_ in the work place!Should I chance it?~Victor


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I have the chance to keep 2 ringneck doves in my office at the library. I bring them home on week-ends. Lately I found an injured pigeon on my way to work and I brought my guest in my office for a few days. I put him in a big box with wire on the top for observation and when I saw this pigeon needed to rest for a little period of time I brought him home in the hospital cage... Everybody know me as the bird lady in the library! 
Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonhappy said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on talking them on camping trips...i will sometimes go to "events" where i will camp for a week or so.....would a pigeon adapt to such a thing...or would that just mess up its little head???
> ph


Check out Nanci's website regarding Dillbird:

http://home.alltel.net/nlevake/Welcome/welcome.htm

Terry


----------



## CyberFinch (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi there,

Haven't posted since I rescued Walter in March who went to live with DaveD at his place. So, I hope you don't mind this long post. Just had to share my extensive pet traveling experience.

In July, I rescued another young sick pigeon who I watched growing up on a ledge on a building next to mine. I found her(?) as a young adolescent a block away, very weak and infested with lice. I bathed her and killed all the lice but it was clear she had lost a lot of blood and would not be suitable for release for a while. Unfortunately, we were due to leave 2 days later for a trip by car from St. Louis to Los Angeles for a wedding. Having moved back and forth across the country over the years with dogs, finches, parakeets, and goldfish, I decided that the only humane thing was to bring her along in a cage!

She was freaked out on the way out to LA but I think that was due more to not knowing me or life in a cage. I kept her covered most of the time, which kept her calm and would allow her time out of her cage in the hotel rooms each evening and morning. While staying with my parents in LA, she spent more time out of the cage. On the way back she did far better and I quickly fell in love with her, unable (and unwilling) to release her to a difficult and most likely short life in downtown St. Louis. 

Now we are in LA again for the holidays and she traveled with us and the dogs again. This trip she was a champ! She loved to watch the road. She even rode the dowel perch I set up in her cage like a seasoned surfer. Everytime we turned a corner she would bank her body into the turn and keep her balance on the perch just nicely! 

I say take your bird with you. I prefer keeping them caged while in the car for safety sake. She could freak out, fly out an open window, or affect your driving. What I like to do with birds that need to travel is to get them used to their travel cage in the week or 2 prior to travel, letting them check it out and sleep in it at night. Upon departure, I wrap a sheet around the cage securely with clips in such a way as to catch seed and prevent drafts. I leave a flap that can be flipped up for viewing and access without having to disassemble the wrapping. I then transfer it to the car and set it up securely in a way that allows the bird(s) a view . I keep seed, water, and a toy in the cage. I let them fly free (pigeons and parakeets but not finches) once inside a secure location such as the hotel room. 

Also, I don't bother telling the hotel I have a bird especially if it's just overnight. There are more pet friendly hotels out there now but I usually have my dogs too which can't be hidden. Admitting to a pigeon in addition would leave rest areas as my only sleep option! Also, some hotels/motels charge outragious fees for pets, so check first. The best are Comfort Inn and La Quinta with generous nationwide pet policies. I usually ask for a room far away from the front desk within easy reach of a back entrance. I park the car there and with the cover securely in place I bring the cage in with the luggage. I ask for NO room service if I'm there a bit longer and leave the place as neat as possible along with a small tip for the maid when I check out. 

Haven't had a problem yet in all these years (first trip, a move from Boston back to LA in '91 with one dog and two finches and many more since).

Pleasant journeys!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Super information - thanks for sharing!


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*traveling pidjie*

I used to bring Gabe (the one I handraised) to work with me all the time. I work at a locksmiths and had to go out on service calls some days. He went on service calls with me. He now is my best homer, propably cause he's been all over 3 counties by time he was a months old. After he got older and started flying around, his prefered spot in the van was on top of my head. I used to get some very odd looks from fellow motorists and a few calls to the shop (phone# on side of van). When I stopped for a service call and before I got out of the van I would just tell him to go to his bed (cage). 
Once he started getting older and interested in the 'ladies' in the loft, he prefered to stay home and go courting, rather than hang out with Mom. Which was fine, since by that time I was raising 3 baby robins who (you guessed it) went to work with me.

Erna


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Terry, I am glad you posted Nanci's site..Dillbird was the first thing to cross my mind. Then I remembered my Breezy's trip to Atlanta. I say take the pij! Yong


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Free flying provides not only exercise but also mental stimulation. For birds that are not free flying (for whatever reason), a ride in the car can provide at least some of the mental stimulation. Wish I'd known about this when we had just Walter. I know he would have enjoyed being driven around town looking for girl pigeons!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

roflol, Terri, you painted a vision in my head of one sporty dude. Breezy didn't even have her feathers al the way in yet and she was doing 70mph. sheloved it! Yong


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Travel'in*

You guys have given me so much hope! I just thought my desire to take birds to the office or on a trip was a luny idea!
Right now, Lolita is just travel'in on my shoulder!

http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler

Lolita's Mom


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Great Picture!*

 A very nice picture of the two of you together.May I add that Lolita is a beautiful pigeon.Thank you for sharing the two of you with us! ~Victor


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lolita is so pretty. Thanks for the pics.

Yong, I love Breeze. What a cutie.

Reti


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Reti, Lolita is a beautiful girl! I love the picture caption "I move she moves, I move she moves...) Thats great! You have a great friend. Take her places with you, enjoy her! Use one of these, they have one for pij's and some pictures of what they look like on pij's. http://www.bird-diaper.com/ Yong


----------



## pigeonhappy (Nov 12, 2004)

thank you for all your great comments.....i feel alot better about taking pij out into the world....but i still feel a little worried....

would she get confused if i let her out of her traveling cage??
maybe fly off and get lost???


what about diseases running around...could she pick something up from the local wildlife?? or eaten???

ph


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, taking her places is okay, if she can fly then you will need to attach a leash to the flight suit I talked about in my last post. Relax and just enjoy your baby. She'll be alright. yong


----------

